# Tire / Power Questions



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to the forum and have found some great info on here but I had a couple questions.

I just purchased a 2013 Foreman 500, foot shift. _The primary use for my quad is riding gravel roads, trail riding, and plowing snow._ I am looking for aftermarket wheels and tires. I think I am going to stick with a 12" wheel because of looks and because I am going to be using the quad for plowing snow so the larger side wall should allow more flex/ground contact/surface area. I have decided either on ITP SS112 or Super Grip 5 Star Wheels.

The tires are a different issue. I have read hundreds of threads and am not much further along than when I started. I want something that is good for my uses but I want something that power slides and handles well. I have multiple tires in mind. GBC Dirt Commander, GBC Spartacus, ITP Baja Cross, ITP Blackwater, ITP Terra Cross, Maxxis Bighorn, Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 & STI Black Diamonds. Any of these you would recommend or recommend that I stay away from? 

*What size can I go with without sacrificing much power? *
The Foreman seems pretty low geared (1st and 2nd almost useless with stock wheels and tires) but I don’t want to kill the power. I am think 26 x 9or10 front and 26x11or12 in back.

*I have read tons of reviews on the Bighorns and heard nothing but good things. Are they really the best? I would like to hear some experiences with the other tires mentioned.GBC Dirt Commander, GBC Spartacus, ITP Baja Cross, ITP Blackwater, ITP Terra Cross, & STI Black Diamonds*

*Snow experience? Anyone had experience with any of these in the snow, especially plowing? If so, how well did they work?
*
Any advice you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks much!


----------



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just spoke with a large dealer, (I'm not mentioning names because I am not sure if they are a sponsor) and they were very helpful. They helped me cross a few tires off of my list and added a few to it. These are the tires that I am looking at:

GBC Dirt Commander, Interco Reptile, STI Roctane HD, ITP Baja Cross, ITP Terra Cross, Maxxis Bighorn 2.0

Any experience or input on these would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Reptiles dig bad in the sand... FYI if you ride in creeks a lot...


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I also plow snow and I had mud bug radials worked good also had mud gears and they worked good also the mud bugs were a good all around tires


----------



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the STI Roctane's? They look alot like the Bighorns but I like the sidewall a bit better. Just curious.


----------



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, the order has been placed!

ITP SS312's
12x7
2+5 and 5+2 offset

Maxxis Bighorn - Original
26x9 Front
26x12 Rear

I cannot wait to get them on!!!! :cowbell_snl:

Thanks again to those who have helped me with the process! I really appreciate it!


----------

